
The NSA is watching you via World of Warcraft - aestetix
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/09/nsa-spies-online-games-world-warcraft-second-life?
======
epaga
We crossed the line of "real life satire" a long time ago, at this point any
new revelation seems to be unnecessary: at this point, it's obvious the NSA
needs a hard reboot.

That there was no one who had the guts to say "Maybe we don't need to snoop
around in World of Warcraft." is just amazing to me.

------
spindritf
Government agents figured out how to get paid for playing WoW.

------
mcphilip
This is absurd. It's hard to imagine a scenario where a major terrorist plot
is uncovered by agents infiltrating an MMO. Are all international
communications channels not already subverted by the spooks assumed to be
potential breeding grounds for terrorists?

~~~
noinsight
Well, when you basically have an unlimited budget you can afford to cover all
the bases without prioritizing. This is starting to sound like that.

------
NAFV_P
Have the NSA checked out Call of Duty?

When I used to play it on the PS3, I swear it was filled with depraved devil
worshippers who wanted to skin me alive.

One guy said to a mate of mine "I would love to shit in your mouth" (I think
it was in a sexual context).

------
apetresc
This article's author must be confused. There's just _no chance_ that the NSA
decides the best way to monitor WoW is to actually put people in the game and
use whatever in-game tools there are for interacting with players.

You're telling me the NSA can monitor Google and FB through side channels, but
somehow Blizzard's Battle.net security stumps them?

This is the equivalent of the NSA trying to monitor Facebook by sending friend
requests to suspected terrorists and posting on their wall.

------
ccozan
Next in press: "The real life of Leeroy Jenkins"

------
randomway1234
I would LOVEEEEE to get paid by the government to play video games. Sign me
up!

